# Traxxas trucks help needed



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Hey gang I need some professional advise.

My son (13) is in to XMods and is considering the following.

*Traxxas Stampede RTR w/Radio *









or it's little brother 
*Traxxas Rustler XL-5 RTR *









What can you all tell me about them, he is looking at running it mostly in the local park or school yard... and we are not ready for him to play with nitro yet.​​Thanks Gang...​​John​
​


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

If hes just playing at the park, those are good choices. The Traxxas stuff is pretty tough and durable. If he plans on racing at some point they will work, but not for long. Look into the Associated and Losi RTR's if thats even a consideration.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

I totally agree with Mongo and will add that if he does not plan on racing and just wants to bash or play at the park with it, then the Stampede will give him the ground clearance to do all the park level offroading that he wants. Plus, there are plenty of aftermarket parts from RPM and DuraTrax to allow him to do upgrades and replacements. Best ones are usually ball bearings in the wheels (especially if they do not have them on the truck) and upgrade the ESC (Electronic Speed Controller) to something that will allow him to run all sorts of motors.

Aside from that, the Traxxas line of trucks can be very durable and dependable. My first truck was a Rustler and all I did was run that thing in the backyard. Grant it, I stripped the gears in the tranny and blew the motor, but that takes me back to what I said earlier - the Stampede is made to handle that a little bit better than the Rustler.

Hope this all helps! Good luck with his first truck! And always feel free to stop by and ask any questions you may have!

PD2


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Thanks Guys ...I know you all race up off 59 but with all the activites we currently have going the park is most likely where he will run it the most...

John


----------



## MARKN (Feb 17, 2005)

I just got the new stampede and love it. It works great in the yard. Battery life does not last long in the grass but go to Radio shack and pick up a gp3300 battery for about 25 buck and that last a little longer. It is my first RC truck and it is fun but it does not take long to want go bigger and faster but for a 13 year old it should be fun for a long time.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

The Stampede was updated for this year and is a great starter truck. Traxxas also has a great warranty and non-warranty policy for their electronics if he ever fries anything. I can't remember, but there may be a version with a brushless motor. If there is, get it, then there's no motor maintenance.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Rustler and Stampede are both great bashing trucks, probably the best trucks you can get for bashing. Highly recommended.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

MARKN said:


> I just got the new stampede and love it. It works great in the yard. Battery life does not last long in the grass but go to Radio shack and pick up a gp3300 battery for about 25 buck and that last a little longer. It is my first RC truck and it is fun but it does not take long to want go bigger and faster but for a 13 year old it should be fun for a long time.


The GP cells arnt the best choice right now especially for something with high amp draw like a truck. I would highly recommend the IB3600s. There $7 a cell at Max Amps.com but worth every penny. Thats what I run in my drag car.


----------



## Bbond919 (Sep 13, 2006)

i agree with gary...get you some good batterys...this is what i started out with and they have just enough punch..

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXKJZ3&P=7

i recommend 2 batterys that way you can run one while the other is charging


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bbond919 said:


> i agree with gary...get you some good batterys...this is what i started out with and they have just enough punch..
> 
> http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXKJZ3&P=7
> 
> i recommend 2 batterys that way you can run one while the other is charging


Great choice at a great price bro! Hard to beat!

Something you newer guys wont appreciate, but not very long ago if you raced, you could spend over a $100 for a matched battery pack. And needed 10 packs. Thats a $1000 worth of batteries for an average racer. Boy am I glad those days are over! LOL

The IB cells are far better than the GPs. And for running around the back yard just about any IB cells are fine. The higher the mAh rating is, the more run time you have. It doesnt allways mean the higher mAh rating is better batteries though. This is how batteries are distributed.

The importor recieves cases of batteries. He weighs them and keeps the heaviest ones. Those are the best cells. The rest end up in a "Trickle Down" way. Getting batteries as close as you can from the importor, the better the cells. RC gets first choice and chordless power tools are at the bottom of the ladder.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I dis-agree about the GP batteries. For $25 at Radio Shack you can get an assembled 6 cell stick pack made from GP3300's, I have one and it's a great battery just for bashing around. I would say if you were going to race some, the IB's would be worth the extra cost, but for playing in the yard I think the GP's are the best value. Just my opinion. No matter what battery you get, I would also recommend getting Deans connectors for it.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

The Stampede is your best bet for running in the yard. The XL-5 ESC that comes with it can handle down to a 15 turn 540 motor. The stampede can not be geared properly below a 15 turn motor. The RS Gp's with Dean's or Powerpoles will help it run better. The only upgrades needed are RPM front bumper and bearing carriers to replace the bushings. My 6 year old son has been running his Stampede for 2 years now. He tries to run into everything on purpose and it takes everything he gives it. Great Truck.


----------

